# Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel, Gamingstuhl gesucht, für max. 200€



## mathias-h (18. Februar 2018)

*Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel, Gamingstuhl gesucht, für max. 200€*

Hallo,

wie oben genannt, brauche ich einen neuen Stuhl. Ob das nun ein Gaming/Racingstuhl ist oder nicht, ist im Prinzip nicht so entscheidend, ich finde aber, dass diese für einen geringeren Preis ergonomische Eigenschaften bieten, die bei herkömmlichen Stühlen meist viel mehr kosten, und auch eine tendentiell stabilere Verarbeitung als herkömmliche Chefsessel zu dem Preis. Daher kommen die quasi automatisch in die engere Auswahl.

Ich habe jedoch schon einen von Merax ausprobiert, der für mich bestimmte Mängel hatte. Und zwar diesen hier: Merax(R) Gamingstuhl Schreibtischstuhl Burostuhl Racing Stuhl Computergaming Chair Sportsitz Drehstuhl Chefsessel aus Elastische Stoff Mit Kissen Armlehnen einstellbar Hoheverstellbar (Blau): Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Das Problem war, dass er trotz Größe eigentlich für kleinere Leute ausgerichtet ist, und ich glaube, da muss man genau aufpassen. Ich bin ca. 1,85m groß, und bei diesem war es so, dass das nicht verstellbare Nackenkissen eher in den Schultern war. Zudem war die Lehne zu diagonal relativ zum Kopfteil und hat einen quasi in eine Mulde gezwungen, wo das Nackenkissen sitzt. Wenn es nicht passt, ist das unbequem. Der obere Rahmen steht zudem nach vorne, sodass sich auch ohne Kissen keine flache, ergonomische Rückenfläche ergibt.

Außerdem ist die Rückenfläche ziemlich ungepolstert, was ich indessen als einen potentiellen Mangel dieser Stühle erkenne. Nur weil es Kissen gibt, heißt das nicht, dass die die Rückenlehne ein Brett sein kann. Das ist eigentlich minderwertig, aber ich glaube, andere können das besser.

Daher ist wichtig: der Stuhl muss für eine Größe von 1,85m ergonomisch sein. Das heißt, das Kissen, sofern vorhanden, sollte entweder weit oben oder verstellbar sein, die Lehne über 80cm. (Weniger wären wohl hypothetisch okay, aber jede ergonomische Anpassung spielt dann tendentiell negativ hinein.) Die Lehne sollte möglichst flach sein und nicht in irgendwelche Mulden verlaufen . Die Lehne sollte auch selbst gepolstert/weich sein.


Ich interessiere mich dafür unter anderem für folgende, und würde mich über Input oder "Expertenmeinungen" freuen.

Amazon.de: SONGMICS Burostuhl Gaming Stuhl mit 3D Armlehnen Computer Spiel Stuhl Burostuhl Racer
Dieser hier hat ein anderes "Kopfkissendesign", an das ich beim Testen des Merax direkt als universell viel geeigneter denken musste. Zudem bestätigen die Meinungen eine Eignung für große Personen. Allerdings läuft die Lehne in eine Art Mulde hinein unter dem Kopfteil.
Das alternative Modell zur Auswahl (als Farbe) hat übrigens eine traditionellere Form, aber dafür anscheinend einen flacheren Rücken. Keine Ahnung, was besser wäre.


Amstyle hat ein paar interessante normale Chefsessel oder ergonomische Netzsessel:
AMSTYLE Burostuhl FERROL Echt-Leder schwarz Schreibtischstuhl | Chefsessel mit Kopfstutze & Multiblockmechanik | Design Drehstuhl verstellbar & hohe Ruckenlehne: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Amstyle NetStar, Burostuhl mit gepolsteter Stoff-Sitzflache, Schreibtischstuhl mit Ruckenlehne, Drehstuhl ist hohenverstellbar, Drehsessel inkl. Wippmechanik, Jugendstuhl bis 120 kg schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Topstar OPA0TB900 Open Art 2010 Burostuhl inkl. hohenverstellbare Armlehnen, Ruckenlehne und Kopfstutze, Burodrehstuhl, schwarz: Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Die ergonomischen  Netzsessel wären im Effekt wohl ähnlich zu einem ordentlichen "Gamingstuhl". Diese sollen auch gut für größere Personen, bzw. 185cm sein. Was aber auffällt, ist, dass die teilweise nicht so stabil sein sollen. Woanders gibt's die übrigens günstiger.

Die Idee für letztere Stühle habe ich übrigens von einem der wenigen echten Vergleiche von Stühlen, die ich gefunden habe, bei denen die u.a. auch Bequemlichkeit bewertet wird:
http://www.expertentesten.de/haushalt/buerostuhl-test/

Mir ist auch der Gamingstuhl boulies Titanium aufgefallen:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B076MQR72C/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1XARYN0PB09NI&psc=1

Der wirkt gut gepolstert und hat eine ähnliche Form wie manche Noblechairs und andere teurere Gamingchairs, als Alternative zum DXRacer-Modell. Der hier hat keine Bewertungen, es scheint aber eine britische Firma und die Bewertungen auf amazon.co.uk lesen sich durchaus ermutigend.

Ich interesse mich auch u.a. für AKRacing, die aber eher minimal 220€ kosten. Und akzidentell vielleicht für einen EWin, da laut einem Youtuber diese bequemer und größer als manche DXRacer seien: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B076LFWPQC...c=1&coliid=I1TVL8HQKB2GD0&colid=2BD102HA1OB14

Die zählen anscheinend außerhalb Deutschlands/Europa durchaus zu teureren Stühlen.

Das fällt mir im Moment alles ein... Um zu antworten, reicht es übrigens einen der genannten Stühle (etwa den Boulies Titanium) zu einem ähnlichen, den ihr habt, zu vergleichen. Es ist selbstverständlich, dass viele sehr ähnlich aussehen, darum kommt es gerade auf die kleinen Dinge an.


----------



## mathias-h (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Schreibtischstuhl, Chefsessel, Gamingstuhl gesucht, für max. 200€*

Dieser hier wirkt sehr überdurchschnittlich, ebenso in der Größe, allerdings mit besonders deutlichem "Gamerdesign":
Diablo X-Fighter Gaming Stuhl Burostuhl, verstellbare Armlehnen 4D, Air Mesh, regulierbare Lendenwirbelstutze, Wippfunktion, Kunstlederbezug, Farbwahl (schwarz-weiss): Amazon.de: Kuche & Haushalt

Mich interessieren besonders Meinungen von Leuten, die einen teureren Stuhl von ähnlicher Art haben.
(Und nochmal gegen eine Voreingenommenheit, die glaube ich hier doch besteht, schaut halt einfach mal nach "normalen" Stühlen zu dem Preis, keine Poser-Preise von 1000€, und was die im Vergleich an Größe, Bequemlichkeit und Stabilität bieten... Und die in Möbelhäusern sind auch nicht besser. Übrigens hat fast jeder Mensch schon einen "richtigen" aus dem Möbelhaus, also von daher.)


----------

